# Waste water tank alarm



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Have recently had a high level alarm light permanently on despite the tank being empty  
Not wishing to try and investigate from inside the tank :evil:, I decided to take the easier route of looking at the outside :wink: 
There I found a small damp twig stuck across the two sensor terminals  
Twig removed and alarm light has gone out  
Q E D :lol:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Yup,
The simple sensor systems with a row of stainless steel bolts through the tank has been around for many years and works quite well when everything is clean. After a few years you will find that alge builds up on the inside surface of the tank and has a similar effect as your twig (by the way how the heck did it get in?). So its prudent if you can to clean out the tank thoroughly once a year. Those with an access in to top will have no problems but some may find that removing the tank is the simplest way to clean the inside throughly. When I removed the tank from our old Autotrail Scout it also had quite a lot of sand in the bottom ??. Never tasted!

C.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

I have the same problem on my Ace Adventurer. The system has been drained down and the tank was showing empty until one of the really cold nights a couple of weeks ago - since then it's been showing full.
I haven't bothered to climb underneath to find out what's going on yet...


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I guess that I didn,t read the title fully, however the same situation exists for both fresh and grey water tanks.
C.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

CliveMott said:


> ....and has a similar effect as your twig (by the way how the heck did it get in?). ...C.


Clive, in addition to having the wrong tank, you have got the wrong side of it :roll: 
You had a very good New Year celebration :?: :lol:


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi all with best wishes for 2011......our tanks have internal sensers. Have recently had to replace the bulk black waste unit after false level indication. Fortunately the units on all the tanks are accessible and easily replaced. However Gazzer of this forum informs me that he has replaced several of these units, whilst spare's are no problem, at £23 a time would not want to be doing this on a regular basis. 
The point I wish to raise is, on our old unit, three of the rods were like new but the fourth and shortest one had completely corroded away, see pic. causing the false level problem. Why just this particular senser rod rusted off remains a mystery and it seems is likely to re-occur. Anyone got any idea's ?........Crindle


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Crindle said:


> ...... Anyone got any idea's ?........Crindle


No, but surely a nice pair of hands like that shouldn't be dabbling with such things :wink:


----------

